# Buffalo at my boat house



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

i recently bought a place on LL, today we saw a number of big buffalo fish at the boat house? they were all swimming just under the surface? i assume the cold front has something to do with it? tried to catch them with some shad, but no luck


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Buffalo are algae eaters. You won't catch them on shad, or any "meat" bait. Try baiting the area with range cubes, then fish for them with a mixture of Wheaties and Strawberry (Big Red) soft drink. You can also add a few drops of anise oil to the mix if you wish. Mix the Wheaties and soft drink until it is a gooey dough (add a bit of flour if it will help) and put it on a small hook. It is best to float the bait a bit off the bottom as it helps the buffalo pick it up.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks! will the range cubes bring in the catfish? im more interested in them, but since i could see so many buffalo, ...i thought it would be fun to get one on the line


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a small deer feeder on the end of my dock that goes off right before dark. You can fill it with catfish pellets from Tractor supply. You will have more catfish than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

for carp i like to chum range cubes and sweet corn(can use boiled deer corn too, its cheaper), both are effective baits as well. i will chum an area and then fish home made dough baits on small treble hooks preferably with no weight. chumming is the key look into prebaiting, if you chum for a week or two you will have them there almost all the time
my dough bait is

corn flakes
corn meal
outmeal
flour
big red(soda)
strawberry jello

i microwave and mix it for about 3-5 minutes then make small balls of it and either freeze or refrigerate them till im ready to use them.









couple of carp that fell for the home made dough bait a few days ago..

how big are the buffalo? may want to use 15-20 pound line or even more depening on how big they are, they can get over 100 pounds..


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Cut buffalo can be a good bait for catfish.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

and gar


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The carp also eat the catfish pellets that float on top. I have caught a few with topwater plugs that have dough balls on the hooks.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Carp and buffalo are great for training the youngster on proper way to handle large fish on a rod and reel. There are no rough fish in the under 10 crowd of fishermen. Just lots of fun.

BTW when fishing with the kids just remind them what Roger Miller said..........."you can't roller skate in a buffalo herd." Sorry about that.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tiny crawfish are the best buffalo bait
And a speed spoon
Braided line works best as they have super sensitive lips and feel mono


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*My first thought*

was something like this. Try to get that into the Yak.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to go with Loy, little bitty white crawfish will catch both Buffalo and Gou both of which are GREAT cut bait for catfish, especially in the winter months.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

The last few times I have caught buffalo on crappie jigs. not the fish i'm after but talk about a good fight. I also have seen the freshwater drums eat the algae off the crappie house floats. All you hear is a bunch of thump sound at night. pretty neat to watch.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Carp and buffalo are great for training the youngster on proper way to handle large fish on a rod and reel. There are no rough fish in the under 10 crowd of fishermen. Just lots of fun.
> 
> ....


Right on Sunbeam. I'd go further and say they are not only fun for youngsters but for experienced anglers as well. They fight far superior to cats...much better to catch. They will also hit artificials. The first one below was taken on a slab, the second one on a road runner. I've caught several others on flies and home made baits.

The lake record is represented in those pictures. There are tons of far larger smallmouth buffalo in the Liv system and I encourage you to give them a try. You won't regret it.

There are no trash fish in my book...but many trashy fishermen.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A old commercial gill net fisherman taught me how to clean buffalo that removes most of the small bones. I have dress lots of them using his method and served them to unsuspecting guest. People never know that they are eating a fish that they would normally just toss back.
If you run into me I will show you how to do it.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks sunbeam! I'm just a weekend warrior, and with deer season open, I go up even less. After deer season I really going to focus and try and figure out how to hammer the fish. I think I will start with the w bass, and catfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bvpurvis said:


> Thanks sunbeam! I'm just a weekend warrior, and with deer season open, I go up even less. After deer season I really going to focus and try and figure out how to hammer the fish. *I think I will start with the w bass, and catfish. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you bought at Lake Livingston and it is best known for white bass and catfish, that sounds like a good move.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bpurvis right now is a good time to hammer the white bass and some good cats too.
The white bass bite is plain stupid right now with big fish feeding hard.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Loy! We never made it to the roadbed the day me and Jared were with you...it was too rough. Next time you will need to show me the route !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure fishing is great up there now.


----------

